# Husqvarna 11524-LS auger belt either slips or new one is sticking...



## mephisto (Nov 24, 2020)

Hi,
Just replaced the auger belt with as per manual part # 532408019 (5/8" x 39"). There is no way to stop the auger and letting it runs 10 sec and the break plate stars to smoke the back of the belt... 

Just wondering what is wrong, the belt itself? It's a V shape made by Global Bear Inc. number 408019.

Thanks for any help!

PS also, what are the other brand equivalent models, I know this model was sold under different names too...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I usually use the Gates PoweRated. I have also used the Kevlar Blue V-belt on my equipment.

Maybe you can adjust the idler pulley ?


----------



## mephisto (Nov 24, 2020)

on that model the pulley can not be moved... just adjusted for more tension.. its resting place is always the same. That belt seems to be a little thigh and wide, the vshape and with seems to get well inside the engine pulley and gets lots of grabbing... model 11524-LS... 
thanks for trying! 


oneacer said:


> I usually use the Gates PoweRated. I have also used the Kevlar Blue V-belt on my equipment.
> 
> Maybe you can adjust the idler pulley ?


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

i always buy OEM belts, that way i know they fit and work properly, even if they cost more, i suggest you do the same

aftermarket belts are never perfect, even the slightest difference in width can make a HUGE difference in tightness


----------

